# Le prince changé en grenouille par la magie



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je n'arrive pas à trouver un adjectif qui signifie : 

1. _qui est transformé, changé en quelque chose par la magie mais de manière réversible _(si on embrasse la grenouille, elle redeviendra le prince, la princesse).
2. _qui se trouve enfermé dans quelque chose par la magie_

_"le génie .... dans vos enfants"_ (trouvé sur le net  )

Le dictionnaire bilingue propose : _
La princesse* changée en *grenouille *par un sorcier*_.

On ne peut pas dire mieux ? 

Quelque chose comme :_ ensorcelé en* ...

_
Merci bien pour votre aide !


----------



## primokorn

Bonjour,
La notion de réversibilité n'est pas vraiment possible à transcrire dans un verbe.
Je propose : "la princesse transformée en grenouille" ou "métamorphosée" mais "changée" marche aussi.


----------



## nasti

Merci bien primokorn 



> La notion de réversibilité n'est pas vraiment possible à transcrire dans un verbe.


et au moins l'idée de la magie ?

Car_ transformé, métamorphosée,_ _changé_ ne l'implique pas... (je crois).


----------



## primokorn

Si, "transformer" et "métamorphoser" peuvent impliquer de la magie.

"JE VAIS TE TRANSFORMER EN CRAPEAU !"


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

C'est vraiment le contexte qui donne l'idée de la magie, n'est pas?  On ne peut pas transformer un homme en grenouille par chimie...bah, pas encore en tout cas! 

La phrase me parait un peu bizarre nasti, pourquoi éviter un verbe?  

La princesse est envoûtée sous forme d'une grenouille.  (sous forme...en forme, je n'en suis pas sûr)


----------



## itka

> La princesse est envoûtée sous forme d'une grenouille


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Ainsi, _ensorcelée_ ne marcherait pas non plus!


----------



## primokorn

Il ne faut pas chercher plus loin : "tranformer en", "métamorphoser" en ou "changer en" sont les expressions qui marchent le mieux.

Comme dit Chris, c'est le contexte (et la tournure de la phrase) qui donne le sens de la magie.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Deux exemples du dico WR;

_La sorcière prononça une formule magique qui le transforma en grenouille._

_La sorcière lui jeta un sort qui le transforma en grenouille._


----------



## snarkhunter

Effectivement, il vaut sans doute mieux rester simple dans ce domaine !
En général, il me semble qu'on utilise _transformé/changé/métamorphosé (en)..._


----------



## nasti

Merci bien à vous tous 

Tout de même je suis très étonnée qu'il n'y ait pas de meilleur mot !

Comment traduire alors cette deuxième idée (_qui se trouve enfermé dans quelque chose par la magie)_, assez poétique ? :

 ---A---------------B-----------
_le génie .....caché..... dans vos enfants_
_le monde ................ dans ce regard
le son .................... dans le bois _(matière)_
le destin ................. dans le prénom

_Sauf que ce n'est pas le mot _caché_ mais _introduit par la magie._

Il m'est difficile d'expliquer le sens de ce mot, mon essai :

Les "choses" de la colonne A ont été ensorcelées et introduites dans tout ce qui est dans la colonne B. Elles (choses de la colonne A) constituent un certain potentiel (le génie) ou un souvenir (le son, le monde) ou une fatalité (le destin) que l'on peut découvrir ou qui se manifestera lui-même (le destin)


Avez-vous une idée quel mot pourrait y convenir ?


----------



## TitTornade

primokorn said:


> Si, "transformer" et "métamorphoser" peuvent impliquer de la magie.
> 
> "JE VAIS TE TRANSFORMER EN CRAPEAU  *CRAPAUD*!"


 

Oui on parle de la métamorphose d'une chenille en papillon ou du têtard en grenouille (ce n'est pas magique ) et de la métamorphose de la grenouille en princesse (c'est magique ).
Le contexte dit si on parle de magie ou pas


----------



## itka

> Tout de même je suis très étonnée qu'il n'y ait pas de meilleur mot !


 Pourquoi ? Ceux qu'on t'a donnés ne te plaisent pas ? Pourquoi en veux-tu de _meilleurs_ ?  Ceux-là sont parfaits !

Pour tes exemples, dont le sens est différent, on peut dire qu'un génie est enfermé, captif, prisonnier dans la lampe (d'Aladin) mais dans nos enfants ?
Le son, dans le bois ? Le destin, dans le prénom ? On pourrait dire qu'il est "contenu" dans le prénom, mais je crois surtout que cette notion nous est étrangère. "Les enfants ont du génie" mais je n'ai jamais entendu dire qu'un génie soit caché dans leurs chères têtes blondes...

Il me semble qu'on n'a pas cette idée que quelque chose a été capturé par magie et glissé dans autre chose... 
Dites-moi si je me trompe et si ça vous paraît familier...


----------



## TitTornade

nasti said:


> Comment traduire alors cette deuxième idée (_qui se trouve enfermé dans quelque chose par la magie)_, assez poétique ? :
> 
> ---A---------------B-----------
> _le génie .....caché..... dans vos enfants_
> _le monde ................ dans ce regard_
> _le son .................... dans le bois _(matière)
> _le destin ................. dans le prénom_
> 
> Sauf que ce n'est pas le mot _caché_ mais _introduit par la magie._
> 
> Il m'est difficile d'expliquer le sens de ce mot, mon essai :
> 
> Les "choses" de la colonne A ont été ensorcelées et introduites dans tout ce qui est dans la colonne B. Elles (choses de la colonne A) constituent un certain potentiel (le génie) ou un souvenir (le son, le monde) ou une fatalité (le destin) que l'on peut découvrir ou qui se manifestera lui-même (le destin)
> 
> 
> Avez-vous une idée quel mot pourrait y convenir ?


 
Bonsoir,
On peut dire que _des personnes sont *possédées *pas des démons_.
Mais les génies, c'est plutôt positifs... _*Possédé* _est plutôt négatif dans ce sens-là.
On peut dire que _les enfants ont le corps *hanté *par des génies _ou _*habités *par des génies_. Ou qu'_un génie est *emprisonné* dans le corps d'un enfant_.
Je pense qu'il faut préciser le _corps_.

Pour les _sons emprisonnés / imprégnés / (con)fondus / enfermés dans le bois_, je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil dans la poésie de Baudelaire ou Verlaine


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Souvent entendu : « Un génie *sommeille* en chacun de nous. » Le problème, c'est de le réveiller. 

Je crois bien que le destin *est inscrit* dans un prénom. 

Mais je ne comprends pas l'idée de magie.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour  Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !



itka said:


> Pourquoi ? Ceux qu'on t'a donnés ne te plaisent pas ? Pourquoi en veux-tu de _meilleurs_ ?  Ceux-là sont parfaits !



Ce n'est pas qu'ils ne me plaisent pas ... c'est qu'ils ne répondent pas exactement à mon terme ... Dans _transformer, changé, métamorphoser_ il y a bien l'idée de la transformation (par magie ou pas, d'accord il faut déduire grâce au contexte  ) mais il n'y a pas d'idée d'un enfermement.

Pour tes examples itka, _captif _est très bien si on doit renoncer au côté magique.

J'ai trouvé aussi sur le net : _Lune captive dans un oeil mort _(titre d'un livre) qui me plaît beaucoup.

Selon vous, pourrait-on le dire dans d'autres exemples, dans par ex. :

_Le destin captif dans le prénom ... _? (version poétique).



itka said:


> Il me semble qu'on n'a pas cette idée que quelque chose a été capturé par magie et glissé dans autre chose...



Ok ... et je crois que c'est pour cela que la plupart de nos dictionnaires bilingues omet ce terme ... c'est malin mais ça ne facilite pas les choses .




Nicomon said:


> Souvent entendu : « Un génie *sommeille* en chacun de nous. » Le problème, c'est de le réveiller.



J'aime bien "sommeiller" (qui demande du réveil donc du "désensorcelement" en version non magique) quoique ce ne soit pas exactement ça ...



TitTornade said:


> Pour les _sons emprisonnés / imprégnés / (con)fondus / enfermés dans le bois_, je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil dans la poésie de Baudelaire ou Verlaine



Ok, si je trouve du courage je le ferai


----------



## snarkhunter

TitTornade said:


> Pour les _sons emprisonnés / imprégnés / (con)fondus / enfermés dans le bois_, je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil dans la poésie de Baudelaire...


A cet égard, je pense que tout est parfaitement résumé dans son célèbre poème "Correspondances", qui a littéralement _inventé_ certains concepts...


----------



## TitTornade

snarkhunter said:


> A cet égard, je pense que tout est parfaitement résumé dans son célèbre poème "Correspondances", qui a littéralement _inventé_ certains concepts...


 
Je l'ai justement relu tout à l'heure !! judicieux conseil 

Je viens même de les découvrir ici (comme ça, j'userai moins mon exemplaire papier ) :
http://www.ac-strasbourg.fr/pedago/lettres/fleurs/

(regarde _Correspondances_ et _la Vie Antérieure _par exemple)


----------



## TitTornade

nasti said:


> Ce n'est pas qu'ils ne me plaisent pas ... c'est qu'ils ne répondent pas exactement à mon terme ... Dans _transformer, changé, métamorphoser_ il y a bien l'idée de la transformation (par magie ou pas, d'accord il faut déduire grâce au contexte  ) mais il n'y a pas d'idée d'un enfermement.


 
Ah ! Il semble que la magie utilisée en Pologne ne soit pas la même qu'en France !!!   

En France, le prince charmant ou la princesse est _transformé(e)_ ou _changé(e)_ en grenouille !
Et, si j'ai bien compris, en Pologne, le prince charmant ou la princesse est _enfermé(e)_ ou _emprisonné(e) _dans la grenouille... D'où notre mécompréhension... 

Il faut faire appel au Grand Ordre International de la Sorcellerie pour trancher, non ? 
Enfermé ou transformé ?   




Sinon le destin peut être *scellé* dans un prénom.


----------



## nasti

TitTornade said:


> Ah ! Il semble que la magie utilisée en Pologne ne soit pas la même qu'en France !!!
> 
> En France, le prince charmant ou la princesse est _transformé(e)_ ou _changé(e)_ en grenouille !
> Et, si j'ai bien compris, en Pologne, le prince charmant ou la princesse est _enfermé(e)_ ou _emprisonné(e) _dans la grenouille... D'où notre mécompréhension...
> 
> Il faut faire appel au Grand Ordre International de la Sorcellerie pour trancher, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois en effet guère mieux qu'_emprisonné_, etc.

[...]


----------



## itka

> « Un génie *sommeille* en chacun de nous. »


On parle bien plus souvent du cochon qui sommeille ! Et en général, il n'y a aucune difficulté à le réveiller...

Puisque nous avons les coordonnées d'HP, il ne reste plus qu'à lui poser la question de savoir si le Prince Charmant est devenu crapaud ou s'il est enfermé dans le crapaud... Je vous laisse faire. Il y a longtemps que je ne crois plus au Prince Charmant ! _(D'habitude, c'est plutôt le cochon qui... voir plus haut !)_


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> On parle bien plus souvent du cochon qui sommeille ! Et en général, il n'y a aucune difficulté à le réveiller...


 
C'est vrai... mais nasti a parlé de génie. 

Et puis il y a quand même pas mal de *génie sommeille* ou *génie qui sommeille*  sur google. 

_Escamoté? Dissimulé? Occulté?_ Je donne ma langue au sorcier.


----------



## nasti

Resalut 

Ok ok ok pour _transformer_  si ... .

Sinon pour ne pas introduire en erreur ceux qui apprennent le polonais (c'est rare mais ça arrive  ) :

En polonais :

*1*_. Le prince *transformé* en grenouille_ = (2 mots pour traduire : no1 implique la magie, no2 non, les deux signifient bien le changement et non l'introduction dans la grenouille  ).

*2*. _ Dans ce rocher il y a une princesse ....dissimulée...

_(le même mot que le no1 du point 1 qui a une autre signification : être introduit dans quelque chose par la magie)

Tant pis si on peut pas l'exprimer en français ! .


----------

